# What not to eat and what to eat with Hyperthyroidism/Graves?



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

I have my endocrinologist appointment in a week and wanted to get a head start because I am almost certain it will be graves. What foods should I be avoiding and what foods are great to eat?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I don't know if you are a diet soda drinker. I was amazed to read about aspartame and the link to autoimmune diseases.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Lay off of all caffiene and stimulants. They put even more stress on your body.


----------

